# Vine plants



## rayparkerjr (Oct 20, 2008)

If I wanted to grow plants with vines indoors what should I hook the vines on, I want to only use small containers to grow them


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I have made "trellises" out of bent wire, {clothes hanger} to tie ivy vines to. Leave a long enough piece to stick down into the soil. You could do a circle or a heart or whatever.
With my ivy, I pinched the growth back and it branched out nicely.


----------



## Chardo (Oct 28, 2008)

*Vines*

You can grow vines up just about any thing the plant can grab onto. Some vines may need a gripper surface to hold onto (like Jute or hemp twine) Strips of lattice form the hardware store. Bambo poles from the garden supply. Even other plants.

Good luck 
Chardo


----------

